# BFD hook-up



## topcat (Jul 16, 2010)

I own a Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro and am trying to use it as a parametric equalizer. It appears that I will need a male to male XLR cable to connect the BFD output to the balanced (XLR) jack on the sub-woofer! I have male to female XLR cables to connect the output from the pre-pro to the BFD XLR input.I do not have male to male cable nor do I have rca to quarter inch cables. If I were to purchase a quarter in to xlr cable would the quarter inch plug need to be a stereo one or could it be mono?

What is my best approach to get the gear hooked up?

Thanks in advance
Thomas


Upon a closer look, it seems that to stay xlr all the way (pre-prp > BFD > sub) that what I need is m/f cables only. Sorry if my original entry was confusing to you as I know I was confused.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Glad you figured it out; I was wondering what kind of sub you had that had the wrong XLR input. 

For future reference, should you ever need something like that - I don’t think anyone makes any male-to-male or female-to-female XLR cables. Typically people just use a “turnaround” or “gender changer” to accomplish it. 

















Regards,
Wayne


----------



## topcat (Jul 16, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Glad you figured it out; I was wondering what kind of sub you had that had the wrong XLR input.
> 
> For future reference, should you ever need something like that - I don’t think anyone makes any male-to-male or female-to-female XLR cables. Typically people just use a “turnaround” or “gender changer” to accomplish it.
> 
> ...




Once again, sorry for the original post and the confusion it caused. 'til the next time:innocent:
Thomas


----------

